# Database Discussions > Sybase >  'LIST' function in SYBASE...

## Lisa

Is there a &#39;LIST&#39; function in SYBASE that would take query about and present it as one string?

Example:   select name_column from test_table

    Output if using special function: name1, name2, etc.
    instead of name1
               name2
               name3

If SYBASE does have this function, I was wondering if SQLServer 6.5 had one similar....I cannot find it in any of the books.

Thanks for any help!

----------

